
MacBook Air Not Selling All That Well - transburgh
http://www.webpronews.com/topnews/2008/02/14/macbook-air-not-selling-all-that-well
======
boucher
Ridiculous article.

"Still, new findings suggest that people are doing more looking than buying,
and that by year's end, transactions involving the Air will account for only
16 percent of Mac sales."

Assuming this figure is correct, which is a pretty big assumption, this is
_great_ news for Apple. There are 6 major mac product lines (mac pro, imac,
mac mini, macbook, macbook pro, macbook air). All things being equal, each
product line should expect to get 1/6 (or about 16%) of sales.

Of course, all things are not equal. The macbook and iMac will sell a lot more
than the Mac Pro or Macbook Air, by design. As a result, you would expect the
percentage of high priced products, like the Air, to be _less_ then their fair
share. The fact that they are holding steady is a pretty good sign.

